# Carp Harvesting?



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

So whatever happened to the carp harvesting of Utah Lake? How much was taken out and did it have any effects either good or bad?


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Good question.. 

I hope they got 'em ALL! :twisted:


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2011)

i see them out there all the time with their boats and nets. they are still pulling loads of fish out of the lake every week, but i dont know if they are seeing any positive effects yet. im sure they are making a dent in the population with all the fish they are pulling out of there.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

What do they do with all the carp? Make them into pet food?


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Bax* said:


> What do they do with all the carp? Make them into pet food?


They sell them to China for a reduction in the national debt. Just kidding! But that wouldn't be a bad idea!


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Can you sell magic carp?! I'm in the wrong business!


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I think the problem they ran into with using them for food is concerns with PCBs. Too many heavy metals in them, so they can't use them for anything more than fertilizer.


----------



## Utahgreenhead (Apr 28, 2009)

Is there a specific part of the lake that they target? I have to admit, I don't think I've ever seen them doing it. I think it would be interesting to watch and see how they do it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 1, 2011)

it seems to me they target goshen bay more then anywhere else. i have also seen them around lincoln beach/lake shore, especially when there is ice on the lake. ive also seen them in mud lake a few times.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

they were out there again today in goshen netting fish


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Utahgreenhead said:


> Is there a specific part of the lake that they target?


The carp tend to congregate toward Goshen bay and to a lesser extent, Lincoln beach during the fall and winter. Thus, they hit those areas hard during the fall and winter. (it's amazing how they net through the ice.) as spring begins, they move Northward.



Chaser said:


> I think the problem they ran into with using them for food is concerns with PCBs.


This is indeed the problem for using fish for human consumption. However, they are working on finding new uses for the fish. Currently, some are fed to mink, some used as fertilizers, and some dumped into the landfill.



Chaser said:


> Too many heavy metals in them,


Not so. Fish in UL do not have heavy metals in them and have some of the *lowest* tested values of mercury in the entire state. PCB's are stable chemicals made of carbon and chlorine formerly used in industry, mainly as an insulating product. Also, fish other than carp and channel cats have been tested safe for PCB's as well.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Catherder,

very informative post. Thanks for sharing your wisdom! 8)


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

trivia question! does anyone know why the carp tend to favor goshen bay and lincoln beach??


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

kill_'em_all said:


> trivia question! does anyone know why the carp tend to favor goshen bay and lincoln beach??


A couple of years ago, at a Utah Lake fisheries forum meeting, Bill Loy, the commercial fisherman in charge of the carp harvesting on UL, did a presentation on this. He did give a reason why this happens in the late fall and winter, but I cannot find my notes as to the reason. I think it was a temperature gradient, but I'll see if I can find that info. It should be noted that he went on to explain that the carp disperse in the spring and for much of the year are fairly evenly spread out. The carp netters best hauls are during the time when they are congregated and steadily decline as they disperse. That is why they go through the hassle of netting through the ice. It should also be noted that he didn't say that ALL of the carp are in Goshen bay in the winter, just a very large congregation of them.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2011)

i have been told the carp tend to like it more because the water temps are warmer around lincoln beach and in goshen bay because of all the warm springs that are in the area. i believe it! makes sense to me :lol:


----------

